# New Porsche calipers.. uneven wear?



## Vaughan gti mk4 (Aug 24, 2008)

So before I did the break upgrade on my gti the front right wheel always seemed to have more break dust on it. Then I did a complete break job, calipers, rotors, lines, pads pretty much everything but the booster ect. 

The only idea I got from my shop was it the slide pins aren't greased enough, so I when back and made sure it was. So I have no idea at this point 

:beer: Thanks for Help!


----------



## Vaughan gti mk4 (Aug 24, 2008)

The weird thing is it doesn't pull at all toward the right.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

how old are the calipers? used? perhaps the roll back seals are going bad. 
Was this a kit? what type of brkt are you using, that could also be the issue


----------



## Vaughan gti mk4 (Aug 24, 2008)

GTijoejoe said:


> how old are the calipers? used? perhaps the roll back seals are going bad.
> Was this a kit? what type of brkt are you using, that could also be the issue


Brand new OEM Porsche 989 boster callipers thats why I'm thinking its something like a slave but idk Yes, It's a ecs stage 2 porsche kit with 12.3" rotors with the ecs carrier adapters to the vw rotor set up.


----------



## Vaughan gti mk4 (Aug 24, 2008)

Vaughan gti mk4 said:


> Brand new OEM Porsche 989 boster callipers thats why I'm thinking its something like a slave but idk Yes, It's a ecs stage 2 porsche kit with 12.3" rotors with the ecs carrier adapters to the vw rotor set up.


----------



## Vaughan gti mk4 (Aug 24, 2008)

bump


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Could be a blocked line or something stupid. Seems strange, flush real well?
I would not flush fluid through the caliper just in case there is crap in there.


----------



## Vaughan gti mk4 (Aug 24, 2008)

GTijoejoe said:


> Could be a blocked line or something stupid. Seems strange, flush real well?
> I would not flush fluid through the caliper just in case there is crap in there.[/
> 
> Well I got new front SS lines along with it and super blue fluid and thought I flushed it pretty good when I was pumpin all the old fluid out on my GTI breaks for the upgrade, so if that was the case it would have to be in the hard line that in the bay I would think..
> ...


----------



## Vaughan gti mk4 (Aug 24, 2008)

Almost seems like the right side could be dragging. Could this be a issue with the slave?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Just FYI, often times VW's don't like super blue, depending on the MC it has been known to eat rubber parts. :thumbdown:


----------



## Vaughan gti mk4 (Aug 24, 2008)

GTijoejoe said:


> Just FYI, often times VW's don't like super blue, depending on the MC it has been known to eat rubber parts. :thumbdown:


Yeah, I know I found out about this after I bought it.
Gonna switch fluid soon. :thumbup:


----------



## Vaughan gti mk4 (Aug 24, 2008)

So no one knows? Or no one care I guess. :sly:


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Vaughan gti mk4 said:


> So no one knows? Or no one care I guess. :sly:


no body knows........ you have a dragging problem thats for sure, why is not so clear. Contact ECS and see what they have to say, but only because the calipers are 'new' doesn't mean they are 100%.

Try inspecting the pad clearance to the disk from the window of the caliper, compare right to left, especially after you clamp down on the brake. Inspect it as someone pushing down on the brake, to me it seems that the pistons/pads are no rolling back as they should, or you have a assembly clearance problem.

Flush the rest of the brake system too.


----------



## sardo_67 (Dec 26, 2009)

what disc are you running, the 312mm Audi TT copy?


----------



## Vaughan gti mk4 (Aug 24, 2008)

GTijoejoe said:


> no body knows........ you have a dragging problem thats for sure, why is not so clear. Contact ECS and see what they have to say, but only because the calipers are 'new' doesn't mean they are 100%.
> 
> Try inspecting the pad clearance to the disk from the window of the caliper, compare right to left, especially after you clamp down on the brake. Inspect it as someone pushing down on the brake, to me it seems that the pistons/pads are no rolling back as they should, or you have a assembly clearance problem.
> 
> Flush the rest of the brake system too.


It was like this before the new calipers so it would have to be something else going on. 
Okay thats a good idea I'll take some measurements, flush the fluid and see what happens.
Thanks


----------



## Vaughan gti mk4 (Aug 24, 2008)

sardo_67 said:


> what disc are you running, the 312mm Audi TT copy?


Yeah It's a 312mm but there the cheaper ecs brand rotors and I dont think they are made that well.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Vaughan gti mk4 said:


> It was like this before the new calipers so it would have to be something else going on.
> Okay thats a good idea I'll take some measurements, flush the fluid and see what happens.
> Thanks


Well, that was some info that you shouldn't of left out.

If it was like this before than its either something caught in your lines or most likely a faulty MC be my guess.


----------



## sardo_67 (Dec 26, 2009)

Vaughan gti mk4 said:


> Yeah It's a 312mm but there the cheaper ecs brand rotors and I dont think they are made that well.



ya you are correct on that, i'm not a fan of ECS stuff but it's all that i can get easily so i am pretty much forced to use it. 
can you show me what your bracket looks like that your caliper bolts to?

i'm going from the GLI 312mm set up to this....


----------



## Vaughan gti mk4 (Aug 24, 2008)

GTijoejoe said:


> Well, that was some info that you shouldn't of left out.
> 
> If it was like this before than its either something caught in your lines or most likely a faulty MC be my guess.


I said before the break upgrade but guess I wasnt totally clear about that.. Ill do some research on a faulty MC. I would guess thats what it is. 
Thanks for the input appreciate it


----------



## Vaughan gti mk4 (Aug 24, 2008)

sardo_67 said:


> ya you are correct on that, i'm not a fan of ECS stuff but it's all that i can get easily so i am pretty much forced to use it.
> can you show me what your bracket looks like that your caliper bolts to?
> 
> i'm going from the GLI 312mm set up to this....


Sure can, I have a pic of it before I put it all on so ill take a look and up load that. 
So thats a 4 piston Brembo caliper?


----------

